# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  New to 3D printing. Solidworks or Autocad for design?

## miner_tom

Hi to the forum. I have had some experience in the past with using Solidworks for design of packaging for electronics, etc. I am an electronics engineer by profession (age 60) but I am by no means an expert with Solidworks. I have been reading that Autocad is also used extensively for 3D design for printing. 

I don't have a prejudice against either and I am certainly not trolling. I expect that this topic has been discussed before.

I may even be missing a "better" solution for 3D printing. Hence my post.

Thank You
Tom

----------


## ServiceXp

I guess it depends on what you can afford?  I have been learning Fusion360 and for makers and companies below 100K it's free. I've not used Solidworks, but if you can afford it I would go that route because you are already familiar with it. 

That said there are TONS of options available, both paid and free.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Yes I would go for Solidworks but at the end of the day they are both great pieces of software and it will depend on your preference.

----------


## Mjolinor

It also depends on what you want to do with it. I think you should explore someof the other options before you make a decision such as Blender, Openscad and Freecad to name but a few.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Whatever works for you is fine. Also, proprietry (i.e. paid-for professional software) is always better than freeware.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Whatever works for you is fine. Also, proprietry (i.e. paid-for professional software) is always better than freeware.


well find me a better version of openscad I can pay for - and I Will :-) 

To say commercial software is 'always' better than freeware is definitely not the case. 
In many cases freeware does things commercial software doesn't. 
Is there a commercial program available that does what 123dcatch does - but better ? 

Apart from the odd microsoft package I pretty much just use freeware these days. Primarily because it's better. 
And i suppose, with the exception of autoroute, I could replace microsoft stuff as well. No end of free office applications and google earth does 'most' of what autoroute does. 

So - yes, while there are some very good commercial cad packages, there are also some exceptional freeware ones as well.
Without openscad I very much doubt I'd have designed anything and would definitely have struggled make and print my own designs.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Firstly freeware is never as good as pro software. Ever. Some freeware is ok but far too limiting when compared to the real stuff. 

Secondly, 123D Catch is not CAD software.

----------


## curious aardvark

now are you talking freeware in general or just cad software. 
Because a linux based computer is always going to be better than an apple os based machine, and all the software is free :-)  
Given that people are getting used to different interfaces through tablets and smart phones, I'm surprised that more people aren't using linux machines. But that's mainly down to how computers and software are sold. And for that we can blame bill 'the bastard' gates. 

And what criteria are you using to define limitations ? 
And is there ANY commercial cad software out there that is even remotely similiar to openscad ? 

And as cad means: computer aided design. 
Then any piece of software that helps with design is cad - 123dcatch definitely fits the description :-)

The other thing to bear in mind is that different pieces of software will be better for different things and different people will use them in different ways. A lot of a persons experience with software is entirely subjective.

----------


## Mjolinor

Better is just the wrong word. Better is certainly up to your measurement criteria so in terms of price Blender is way better than Solidworks and there is absolutely no way of denying that.

They all have different good points. I personally love Solidworks and I could do anything with it, knew it backwards but since I stopped using Windo$e it was not an option to continue with it so I use a variety of other software to do the same things and more.


Interesting bit of information. I was thinking of converting to an SSD so I went looking how big I would need. Talked to some people and the general belief was around 60 GB minimum. This is based on most peoples general needs for the software they use.

It seemed big so I had a look at my PC. It has not had a reinstall for over 10 years and the programmes area is 14 GB. It does everythign that Windo$e computers do but apparently only needs quarter of the space to do it.

----------


## makerparts

Checkout Freecad its pretty good. then Fusion then Solidworks. Avoid Autocad  :Smile:

----------


## LambdaFF

I haven't found any soft remotely close to CATIA. 

It is just so crazily overpriced and good at what it does, it stands apart. ;-)

Honestly, though, if Nissan, Dassault, Boieng and Airbus agree to pay for developments of that, ... must be some good in it.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> I haven't found any soft remotely close to CATIA. 
> 
> It is just so crazily overpriced and good at what it does, it stands apart. ;-)
> 
> Honestly, though, if Nissan, Dassault, Boieng and Airbus agree to pay for developments of that, ... must be some good in it.


+1000. Add to that list Mercedes and McLaren.

*Nothing* comes close Catia. However for my business I could never afford. Bought Geomagic Design instead (Alibre Design back then). Haven't looked back as it has managed all my product and mould designs.

----------


## oic-u3d2

Between Solidworks and Autodesk Inventor - Either of those options will be a solid choice. I've used just about every major CAD package and they all do basically the same thing - they might just have different names for the icons. The functionality, though, is going to be the same.

----------


## Marm

Sketchup.


OK, I'll go home now.

----------


## Mjolinor

What is a "software snob"?

----------


## Mjolinor

Well that's pretty lame.

So basically it is a name you call someone when you don't want to admit they know better than you after they have given you some advice. Really useful that.

----------


## Artiz

> Well that's pretty lame.
> 
> So basically it is a name you call someone when you don't want to admit they know better than you after they have given you some advice. Really useful that.


You sound very confused... read all the comments and replies here again a bit more carefully and then quote the advice given to me which you are referring too?

I took exception to an individual who had nothing else to contribute other than...

_"Sketchup. OK, I'll go home now"_.

That's what I call lame...

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> You sound very confused... read all the comments and replies here again a bit more carefully and then quote the advice given to me which you are referring too?
> 
> I took exception to an individual who had nothing else to contribute other than...
> 
> _"Sketchup. OK, I'll go home now"_.
> 
> That's what I call lame...


That was tongue in cheek. Unnecessary of you to get personal.

----------


## Artiz

> That was tongue in cheek. Unnecessary of you to get personal.


What does "tongue in cheek" mean?

----------


## curious aardvark

lmao - marm knows many things. 

Among them, the fact that most of us don't rate sketchup for 3d modelling for 3d printing. 

Hence the comment. 

Apparently sketchup is easy to use _(yeah well probably just me who had problems, lol)_  But by nature it uses faces not solids so can be a right bastard to get a working stl export. 

tongue in cheek = not to be taken seriously

----------


## LuckyImperial

I highly highly recommend OnShape.com. It's free, made by the guys who made SolidWorks (nearly identical), doesn't crash, can export STL's or many other formats, and follows a fairly logical build strategy. 

I use SolidWorks for my CAD at work and it is extremely powerful, but it's prohibitively expensive for hobby use. Sketchup was what I was using at home until I found OnShape.com. It also works well, but the resolution it offers for smaller parts is pretty poor. However, Sketchup is about as easy as it gets in terms of learning curve. 

https://www.onshape.com/

----------


## Artiz

> I highly highly recommend OnShape.com. It's free, made by the guys who made SolidWorks (nearly identical), doesn't crash, can export STL's or many other formats, and follows a fairly logical build strategy. 
> 
> I use SolidWorks for my CAD at work and it is extremely powerful, but it's prohibitively expensive for hobby use. Sketchup was what I was using at home until I found OnShape.com. It also works well, but the resolution it offers for smaller parts is pretty poor. However, Sketchup is about as easy as it gets in terms of learning curve. 
> 
> https://www.onshape.com/


Some good sense at last...  and a great cloud app recommendation too... onshape looks excellent! As I keep reiterating software/apps are personal and whatever/whenever it works for you is fine... silly negative comments aren't... what really matters is the research you personally do to find the software that suits you and your style/type of work... A professional designer friend of mine started off using Turbocad which he bought on ebay for £10 and he still uses it now 10 years later for certain elements of his work. Sketchup is as good a place to start as any other freeware... stl export can be problematic but Netfabb (free) can usually repair most issues. It's not that great for smaller parts either but as I said 'horses for courses'.

Solidworks is an entire suite of tools for professional use and clearly why it is one of the best out there... and the most expensive... but that doesn't mean you can't find freeware alternatives and gain experience until you are ready to make the massive leap to selling your designs professionally... all/any 3D/CAD type software/app experience is invaluable anyway.

"Tongue in cheek = not to be taken seriously"???... and Sigmund Freud said there's no such thing as a joke...

----------


## davidvicky

> What does "tongue in cheek" mean?


what mean?

----------


## Marm

I meant it tongue in cheek as the OP has experience with Solidworks and other pro level CAD packages, so Sketchup would NOT be what they are looking for.  

But is Sketchup is _very_ good for 3d print modelling, but it's approach to how to create the model's differs from the more traditional CADs out there.   It's more push/pull than shape creation.  Once you get a single shape laid down, it's very easy to mold that into a complex design.  But I've noticed experienced CAD'ers have problems grasping the level of inituitiveness that SU brings, they are used to a certain way of designing stuff, and SU doesn't work like that.  

Plop a 6 year old down in front of a copy of SU, show them some basic techniques, and by the end of the day they will probably have a printable Horse, truck, car, train, or house.  It may not be nicely printable as they don't have an understanding of the nuances of 3d printing, .and it would probably be of similar detail to a crayon drawing, but it would print.  

Give that same 6 year old a copy of solidworks and a week later they'll still be trying to figure out how to make a cube.  

I use SU and a Davinci printer with the default slicing package (three of the most reviled tools in the 3D printing community) to make a variety of products for sale.  I've learned to work around the nuances of both to create very good prints.   One of my products is a bespoke modular assembly for a model racing yacht, the Soling 1m.  It cuts the build time of the boat from about 50 hours down to about 20-25, and has a 5-10% weight reduction above the keel, meaning the boats go faster.

As my parts are bespoke, in particularly the servo sled, I'm looking to learn OpenSCAD to just plug the dimensions of the servos in, and it will create the sled on demand.   As it has some fairly complex geometry, this is not a first project to learn on.  Like any Design packages, it will have a learning curve. 

It is worth the OP, and any designer IMO, to take a look at sketchup, and appreciate it for it what it can do quickly and powerfully.  As it's a architectural design package, it does have some flaws for 3d printing.  But with the right plugins, namely the Fredo6 collection, SolidInspector, and CadCAM, SU becomes a powerful 3d Printing design tool.  I can export and import STL's at will.   But would I make it a recommendation for the OP initially?  No, as it will against what they are familiar with.  

Perhaps my response was a little flippant for those that did not understand that, but the response in return was completely unprofessional and uncalled for, and has henceforth labelled you as a Troll.

----------


## Marm

In fact, when I get a chance, I'll see if my hypothesis is correct.  I'll take my girlfriend's almost 6 year old and we'll see what she can do with as little input from me as possible.   If possible, I'll print it and post the results.

----------


## davidvicky

thanks for explaining its meaning

----------


## Marm

And ignored.  Thanks for playing.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Sounds to me as if you didn't bother reading what I wrote to the OP and was far more interested in trying to make a new forum member look silly or inferior with the added knowledge that you would be supported by your 'forum buddies'... I took particular care not to recommend any software to the OP... I merely added that my favourite freeware was Sketchup. Your comment was more than flippant particularly regarding a reply to a new forum member... it was irritating, superior, slightly bullying, unprofessional and definitely uncalled for so I gave the response your only comment deserved.
> 
> Your response now is to tell me that Sketchup is OK for 6 year olds and 'label' me a troll instead of simply apologising and admitting your comment was silly, unhelpful and immature... perhaps you really are 14 years old.


Your comments to Marm are out of line. You have been warned.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Solidworks is <snip> one of the most comprehensive design packages out there


No, it is not not. It is mid-range at best. What is better? Off the top of my head: Catia, Creo, NX, SolidEdge, ZW...




> However I certainly wouldn't agree with Sebastian... Freeware is always 'better' than paying for software... clearly?


Free does not make it better. This is not subjective either. Even if freeware does the job it is nowhere near pro software in terms of functionality.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Free does not make it better. This is not subjective either. Even if freeware does the job it is nowhere near pro software in terms of functionality.


Where GPL and other stuff wins out is fixing bugs. It is massively better in that respect where bugs will be repaired within a couple of days as opposed to never (Micro$haft) / months or even years. It also has the advantage of allowing you to change things to make the software do what you need, A good example of that being Marlin / Inkscape where both pieces of software can be made to work with each other  for your own specific requirements.
I would always says open source is better in my opinion.

----------


## Mjolinor

Has he gone?

Party.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

We would consider ourselves to be Geeks, nerds if you will, but I can't ever imagine any one of use being sooooo ultra nerdy as to have an argument over an issue the like of "what is the best CAD software" or is freeware better than proprietary software.

But, it was wonderfully amusing so thank you to all participants, especially @Artiz ( loved the last post, the picture was a nice touch ).

But it's Friday, you should all kiss and make up now.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Has he gone?
> 
> Party.


Yes, he is.

----------

